# Youth Stock Makers



## bubdog (Aug 25, 2011)

My wife and I are expecting a little boy in October.  I already have .22s and 20ga shotguns for him, but Im starting to think about getting him his first big game rifle.  I would like to get an autoloading .308 and start off with managed recoil ammuntion.  Does anyone know of a place to buy off the shelf youth stocks for a Browning BAR or Benelli R1?  Im not too crazy about getting him a Remington jammaster.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ben300win (Aug 26, 2011)

Some gunsmiths will make you one. I doubt that there are any from the factory that make a youth model in those brands of rifles. Heck you could get him a AR with a 6 position stock.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Aug 26, 2011)

If it fits a Browning, be prepared to pay out the wazoo for it.  I've been wanting a set of synthetic stocks for my dad's BAR for years.  I have never seen a used set anywhere, and the new sets are $150 plus.  He won't let me trade the wood stocks on it.  I found a guy with a BAR stainless/synthetic that would have traded and added cash, but daddy wanted to keep the wood even if he wasn't using it.


----------

